# Seeking group in Northern Va/DC



## DwarvenBrew (Feb 15, 2002)

I'm looking for a gaming group in the Northern Va/Washington DC area.  I graduated from college in 1999 and moved to the area for employment reasons.  I currently live in Alexandria but may be moving to the Falls Church area in a few months. 

I haven't actively played D&D since high school (played a bit on holidays in college when I was home), but have been recently catching up on 3e through various message boards and of course the core rule books.

I'm mostly interested in finding a Low - Medium magic group that is running a Kingdoms of Kalamar campaign, but I'm willing to game in pretty much any setting.  A campaign with a relatively even balance of RP/problem solving/hack-n-slash would be ideal.  

Most of my previous gaming has been original D&D -> generic 1e setting -> original Dragonlance setting -> FR.

Eventually, I'd also be interested in running a KoK campaign, even if it's only to give the DM a break every now and then.


----------



## Torillan (Feb 16, 2002)

*NoVa*

I'm in a group that runs a game in Reston.  Might be a bit too far out, but if coming from Falls Church, it's not too bad.  We'd like to have another player (one is taking a two month leave of absence).  We do like to rotate who runs a game, so everyone gets a chance.

We currently are wrapping up a small campaign of Wheel of Time, but I'll be running a game in either my homebrew world or Forgotten Realms (depends on how soon I finish my world).  I do prefer low-mid magic levels, so FR will be somewhat "toned down".  If your interested, e-mail me (it's in my profile).  Hope you can join us!!


----------



## DwarvenBrew (Feb 22, 2002)

*I'll get in touch*

Thanks for the invitation, I'll get in touch.  Depending of when/how frequently you play, Reston might be a little far for me right now (I expect anywhere from 45 minutes to a bit over an hour, depending on traffic).

I work in Chantilly though (this is one of the reasons I'm looking to move to FC), so if you happen to play on weekday nights it might work out well.


----------



## Torillan (Feb 23, 2002)

*game days*

We meet every other Saturday, noon-4pm.  A few of us have a little too much real-life to deal with, but it seems to work out well.


----------

